# Advice please



## debbie1974 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi All,

My husband and I are in the UK. We have our heart set on coming to Christchurch, and want to come over as soon as possible. We have our medicals booked for next week, and sending off our police reports. My husband is a Carpenter and we have been told that finding a job should not be a problem, but for us to get our visa we need a job offer!

Do we need to come over first and try and get interviews and meet employers face to face, or is it possible to do so any other way? Its a long way to come for a 10 days, but we are willing as it will be the rest of our lives - I am 39 and my husband is 37.

We have also been looking at property rentals - can anyone tell me what Rolleston is like please, we are looking of renting south of the city up to about 1/2 hour drive from the centre.

Any advice on what to do next would be really apprecaited.

Many thanks,


Debbie


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

debbie1974 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband and I are in the UK. We have our heart set on coming to Christchurch, and want to come over as soon as possible. We have our medicals booked for next week, and sending off our police reports. My husband is a Carpenter and we have been told that finding a job should not be a problem, but for us to get our visa we need a job offer!
> 
> ...


Applying for a temporary work visa puts you in the classic catch 22 situation - cant secure a job without a visa and can't secure the visa without a job!

Coming over as a visitor and using the time to meet with prospective employers is one way to try and secure work. Employers love the face to face discussion over any other method.
You need to have your days planned out with meetings and interviews if this is the way you intend to do it so you aren't wasting any of your time here and beware that it isn't a written rule that you can use a visitor visa or entry as a visitor to look for work, but on the flip side, the Immigration criteria for a visitor visa doesn't say you can't !
It is possible to find work whilst still overseas but it isn't easy, however some people manage it by just knowing the right people who are already here or maybe attending a jobs expo in the UK where NZ employers are there to interview prospective employees.

Sorry cant help you with the areas of Christchurch. I've only been the once for a few days visiting friends. Loved it all though irrespective of the earthquake damage.


----------

